#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

**      .                        .       ,  1973  ,               .                    [ ]            . 
  2011         21   (  TIME ɡ   2011).        2005       1975   59   ǡ           5     2005.           75%    21    (       ).


  [h=]2[/h] 

1  
1.1   1.2   2 3 4  5 


 [h= ]2[/h]        ء         :
 [h=  ]3[/h]   
           2004      80   .             11 (   )     .[1][2].


                                    .          **                      .            .                             .                   .                  .                    ʡ         .   ** .           ҡ                                           .
 [h=  ]3[/h]   2011         21   (  TIME ɡ   2011)        4 - 5   .        75%     (        ).
             1973        .                     ( 9   9    ).                         .           ()                .               .               .     1975 - 1985     50          75     .        70 %   .                    70 %      .          52                             *-* (MOX)           .            1975  45                .   21       18     ( 2009).         25 %      .
 



 [h=]2[/h]             1973                         20 % 30 %              .            ҡ                       .
         ɡ         .      54        152  ( 2009).         401     740         ɡ   50 %    .        .                        50 %      .       42           2008.          -  3   -                        .                 .


     Exxon Mobile   2007    40   .      ADAC Motorwelt   2009.
 [h=]2[/h]                    ѡ          3        See More:

----------


## Esam

[h=  ]1[/h]**    ( : Hubbert Peak theory)   
           1956.


 
    2050   ASPO.


                   .         .     (M. King Hubbert)           1956.   :           .             .
                  1956                                        ( )          .           .
                1971.     _Peak oil_       .                   1956.          2010              .[1]
     2011     EWG        (  2011  ).
  [h=]2[/h] 

1  2     20053   2011  


 [h= ]2[/h]   
       .


          .
 [h=    2005]2[/h]        1920 - 2005        .                 1970 - 1980        ǡ      .
 
        1920 - 2005 ()     ().


 
    (48   )     .              ( )  1970    **     1956.


  2005      5     (  59     1970).    2005         10   ǡ       15    .   2011         21   .    :        75%  .
 [h=  2011  ]2[/h]   85    ǡ        21%.   4%      25%     .            ɡ      30% .
    EWG             2008  2011                     .        2020  100            60   .        .    EWG            44             115   .

----------

